# pics of my new 45 gal.



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

heres some pics of my newly setup 45gal. it has 6 silvertip tetras, 6 neon tetras, 3 blackskirt tetras, 1 clown pleco, 1 CAE, 3 bolivian rams, 4 kuhli loaches and 1 yoyo loach

jus a few quick pics, ( sorry bout quality! ) im not good @ takein pics and i was tryin 2 brighten em on a messed up monitor. the tank is quite bare right now, but im waitin on some plants.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice setup you have. You need a little more fish and a background to make it even better.


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> Very nice setup you have. You need a little more fish and a background to make it even better.


thanks man, yea i need 2 put some more fish in but i jus gotta get some more $$! lol im gunna stock it with mostly tetras. i hope it turns out good


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

add a background, it will look much nicer.


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

dc2rtek said:


> add a background, it will look much nicer.


yep, im jus thinkin about what kind im gunna get.i think jus untill i go to my lfs im gunna put a garbage bag background lol i will be able 2 see the tetra colours better


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

ok we'll i got some more fish and thought i would post some pics. i also put a background on ( black garbage bag! ) haha but it looks good enough,, the new fish are..... 3 more black skirt tetras, 3 columbian tetras, and 2 more neons. couldent really get good pics as i suck at takein em and the fish are always moveing!
o yea i got a real lookin plant in there now 2 and i got some - plant gro by nutrafin for my real plants when i get em, anyone ever use this stuff?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks cool man.


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> looks cool man.


thanks man!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

NIce setupp the neons look tight


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice setup!


----------

